# Dachshunds in Pairs??



## mt1814 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a 12 week old dachshund and we love him dearly he is a wonderful dog. I recently noticed how happy he is when he is around other dogs and I have heard that dachshunds do better in pairs, is that true?
His brother is still available and the wonderful breeders have offered him at a very discounted rate, we are ready for both boys and would love to have them both.
So i guess my question is how should my current pup (who has been with us for about 5-6 weeks) react to his sibling being added to our family?
Look forward to hearing from everyone!
thanks!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Would that be a paradox?

Might there be an opportunity for them to meet again before making it final? Just to see how it goes?


----------



## mt1814 (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes definitely, but its a bit of a hike and i can't imagine once i see them play together i would not want to take him home, i was just looking to see if anyone has had any experience with the subject...thanks for the quick reply though


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

mt1814 said:


> thanks for the quick reply though


You can always count on me for a quick, not-so-useful, response.

I frequently see dachshunds in pairs. I don't know that they are siblings, but they seem to get along beautifully. 

They are fisty little critters, though, so I'd want to make sure they get along well. Siblings don't automaticlaly do that, especially of the same gender. (e.g. Cain and Abel.)

Welcome to dog forums. There ARE people here who will offer useful opinions about a wide range of topics.

I sometimes imagine myself getting a second Plott hound, but then I start thinking about The Perfect Storm.


----------



## mt1814 (Aug 5, 2007)

I wouldn't say not-so-useful...thanks for the welcome, i guess i'll get them together and see how it goes...I just hope it goes well  We are able to attend to our current dog during our work day, but i just feel he is a little lonely and will really enjoy having a companion. I did research that doxies don't like to be left alone too much. Plus i loved both of these guys from the start and it was very hard to choose just one, so now that i can afford the second...i'll keep you updated thanks again!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. You've just got one puppy started on training, two is MORE than twice the work. Adopting littermates is just a bad deal. 

Additionally, has the brother gotten ANY socialization while they're apart? If you picked your puppy up way too early, I doubt the breeders have done any of the important stuff while the other boy was still there as far as socialization goes. 

I'd pass.


----------

